# Elgin guys please help...



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2014)

I know many of you have seen my 37 before, but it's driving me nuts that I don't know what model it is. If anyone might know, please tell me.thanks,rob.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 5, 2014)

My book says its a Elgin Oriole, Hopefully the pic helps you out!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> My book says its a Elgin Oriole, Hopefully the pic helps you out!
> View attachment 141017




Close, but his has a straight downtube...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 5, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Close, but his has a straight downtube...




I Noticed that and i wish there is a delete button Formike!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 5, 2014)

I my Elgin collecting heyday I realized you had to use the catologs as guides more than the be all end all of of research. Elgin seemed to use whatever was on hand to get bikes out the door. I used to own this bike that had Columbia fenders, a straight seat tube and a Westfield sprocket..all originial. I think yours is your basic moto-balloon made from a frame they had on hand. Very cool and rare, but I doubt you will find any literature to back it up. 

The more I look at your bike and the way it is equipped , it may have been sold as an Orelie..but made using a different frame that was handy that day in the factory 

(P.S. the bike I owned was sold..not by me... at Copake ... anyone know where it ended up?)


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Only bike that I could find on Worthpoint that had a similar frame was this Hawthorne, which they say was a '38.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2014)

*Elgin catalogs*



rockabillyjay said:


> I my Elgin collecting heyday I realized you had to use the catologs as guides more than the be all end all of of research. Elgin seemed to use whatever was on hand to get bikes out the door. I used to own this bike that had Columbia fenders, a straight seat tube and a Westfield sprocket..all originial. I think yours is your basic moto-balloon made from a frame they had on hand. Very cool and rare, but I doubt you will find any literature to back it up.
> 
> The more I look at your bike and the way it is equipped , it may have been sold as an Orelie..but made using a different frame that was handy that day in the factory
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I bought Scott mccaskeys elgin jc Higgins Hawthorne book and searched it high and low but no luck seeing another frame like this. The closest frame I seen was an oriele but mine has a strAight seat tube.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 6, 2014)

*Good looking ride*

your bike is unique, a cross between the different years of the Oriole, the earlier used the straight down tube. I would continue to look for smaller ads, such as the seasonal flyers that Sears mailed out, these seasonal flyers many times offered a bike model that was not available in the big book.
I'll keep looking too, very cool.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Close, but his has a straight downtube...




You never see this problem with Schwinn... Haha .. Kidding Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thanks ivo*



Balloontyre said:


> your bike is unique, a cross between the different years of the Oriole, the earlier used the straight down tube. I would continue to look for smaller ads, such as the seasonal flyers that Sears mailed out, these seasonal flyers many times offered a bike model that was not available in the big book.
> I'll keep looking too, very cool.




I'm sure you recognize the seat top.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's a link that might get you closer.  I'm trying to identify a 36 or 37 Elgin before buying it and found this while "Googling."

http://fattiretrading.com/oriole.html


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2014)

*Found this*

organizing some files today.


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

lol... Ladies Dining Room upstairs...????


----------



## Balloontyre (May 22, 2014)

*1937 Mid summer sale special*



Balloontyre said:


> your bike is unique, a cross between the different years of the Oriole, the earlier used the straight down tube. I would continue to look for smaller ads, such as the seasonal flyers that Sears mailed out, these seasonal flyers many times offered a bike model that was not available in the big book.
> I'll keep looking too, very cool.



Here ya go brother man, this was no easy task to find
It is an Oriole, Tape is covering the Oriole name. Small catalog, mid summer sale 1937


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2014)

*Ivo, you're the man!!!*

I can't believe I actually have an orieole. Thanks for the research. Another mystery solved. This bike now has a pair of johns u.s. Royal chain whitewalls. Rob.


----------



## cds2323 (May 30, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Here ya go brother man, this was no easy task to find
> It is an Oriole, Tape is covering the Oriole name. Small catalog, mid summer sale 1937




The bike in this ad has a different seat post clamp than 57 spitfires bike. The post and clamp extend past the frame while the clamp on spitfires bike is flush with frame. Looks more like the typical curved frame oriole but unfortunately the tape measure prevents an accurate comparison to spitfires bike. Would like to see the complete picture before I could label the frame style such as spitfires an oriole.


----------



## Rivnut (May 30, 2014)

re you sure it's a '37?

http://fattiretrading.com/oriole.html

Looks more like what's shown on this 35/36 Fall/Winter catalog page


----------



## JAF/CO (May 30, 2014)

the bike in this pic looks like about a 36 Shelby to me


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=150712&stc=1&d=1399650832


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> organizing some files today.




Pretty sure that's a Shelby Eagle in the photo and I would be surprised if the bike in the ad didn't have the Robin style down tube. Plus, good eye Bri, WTF?


----------



## Oldnut (May 31, 2014)

*Elgin*

I've had the same problem.picked up the same bike in primer this is what I've found 











 might be a some help didn't have any Picts so I painted mine era style


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Here ya go brother man, this was no easy task to find
> It is an Oriole, Tape is covering the Oriole name. Small catalog, mid summer sale 1937




Tape measure looks like it's covering the curved seat tube and curved down tube of a Westfield Oriole.
Bike at Happy News looks like a Shelby as Jim sez.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2014)

alw said:


> Tape measure looks like it's covering the curved seat tube and curved down tube of a Westfield Oriole.
> Bike at Happy News looks like a Shelby as Jim sez.



Yes, I think your right, Back to the drawing board.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2014)

*mystery elgin*

one of these days will will be able to crack this case i think, ivo your efforts are much apprieated.rob.


----------

